# Psychisch welzijn > Vermoeidheid >  Tips voor een betere slaap - Artikel

## Agnes574

Tips voor een betere slaap 

Er zijn duizend en één tips die je kunnen helpen beter te slapen. Er bestaan geen algemeen geldende wondermiddelen. Probeer voor jezelf uit te maken wat jou kan helpen beter te slapen. En zeg niet te snel: "het werkt niet". Misschien werkt het nu nog niet. Heb een beetje geduld... 

 Een verstoord slaap-waakritme kan de kwaliteit van je slaap ernstig beïnvloeden. Probeer regelmaat aan te brengen in je patroon van slapen en waken. Ga (zoveel mogelijk) op eenzelfde tijdstip slapen en sta elke morgen rond dezelfde tijd op... elke dag van de week, ook na een minder goede nacht. Het helpt je een vast slaap-waak-ritme te ontwikkelen. 
 Maak er een gewoonte van om alleen maar in je bed te slapen en niet elke avond bv. voor de TV in slaap te vallen. Veel dutjes overdag kunnen je slaap-waak-ritme ontregelen en een goede nachtrust belemmeren.
 Je hebt niet per se acht uur slaap nodig. Slaap enkel zoveel als nodig is om je de volgende dag uitgerust en fris te voelen. Ga voor jezelf na hoeveel uren slaap jij nodig hebt. Het kan voor jezelf nuttig en leerzaam zijn een tijdje op te schrijven om hoe laat je gaat slapen, hoelang je wakker ligt, hoe laat je opstaat, hoe uitgerust je je de volgende morgen voelt. Zo kan je ontdekken wat bij jouw slaap een rol speelt. Misschien zaken waar je nog niet aan gedacht had.
 Te veel tijd in bed spenderen leidt vaak tot een onderbroken, oppervlakkige slaap. Ga pas naar bed op het ogenblik dat je je slaperig voelt worden, niet alleen maar omdat de klok zegt dat het bedtijd is. Eén nachtje minder slapen is geen ramp.
 Zorg voor voldoende lichaamsbeweging overdag. Lichaamsbeweging vlak vóór het slapengaan kan het slapen tegenwerken: je lichaam kan er "klaar wakker" van worden.
 Probeer overdag een goed evenwicht te vinden tussen activiteit en ontspanning. Onderbreek je bezigheden overdag om even iets ontspannends te doen. 
 Zowel honger als een volle maag kunnen je slaap verstoren. Eet s'avonds bij voorkeur licht verteerbaar voedsel. Vóór het slapengaan kan je een klein hapje eten (bv. fruit, yoghurt) of een glas melk drinken.
 Beperk ´s avonds het gebruik van genotsmiddelen waar opwekkende stoffen in zitten, zoals koffie, thee, cola, chocolade, suiker, ... 
 Tabak kan je nachtrust verstoren, omdat nicotine een opwekkend effect heeft.
 Drink s'avonds geen grote hoeveelheden water, anders moet je s'nachts opstaan om te plassen.
 Hou het gebruik van alcohol beperkt: alhoewel alcohol je vlugger doet inslapen ("alcohol als slaapmutsje") kan het je het slaappatroon verstoren (je slaapt minder diep, je wordt vlugger wakker). Ook kan alcohol het snurken versterken.
 Een vast slaapritueel opbouwen kan je slaap bevorderen. Ontwikkel voor jezelf gewoontes waarmee jij je dag afsluit en die je lichaam een teken geven dat het tot rust mag komen. Doe iets wat jou kan ontspannen vlak vóór het slapengaan, bv. een boek lezen,... je concentreren op je ademhaling kan je rust geven. Buikademhalingsoefeningen zijn een goede voorbereiding op ontspanningsoefeningen. Ook een langzame ontspannende massage kan je een rustig gevoel geven.
 Een rustige omgeving kan je slaap bevorderen. Zorg ervoor dat de ruimte waarin je slaapt, goed verlucht wordt.
Kies een slaapkamertemperatuur waar jij je goed bij voelt. Overdreven warmte of koude kan je slaap verstoren. 
 Gebruik je bed en je slaapkamer alleen om te slapen en te vrijen. Je bed dient dus niet om TV te kijken, je werk mee te nemen, je agenda te plannen, te lezen, te telefoneren, problemen op te lossen,... te piekeren. Vermijd het voeren van zware gesprekken, hevige discussies of ruzies voor het slapengaan. 
 Probeer de gedachten die je belemmeren om in te slapen (bv "ik ik lig hier al 2 uur wakker en ik slaap nog niet... ik zal weer de ganse nacht geen oog dicht doen") om te zetten in positieve gedachten, zoals "ik lig hier lekker warm", "ik vind het heerlijk om uit te rusten"... 
 Wanneer je wakker ligt in je bed en je kan je moeilijk ontspannen: sta op en ga naar een andere kamer. 
 Probeer je te ontspannen in bed. Je kan bepaalde vaardigheden aanleren (bv. ademhalingsoefeningen, ontspanningsoefeningen,...). Ook kan je een cursus volgen waarin je kan leren wat je zelf kan doen om beter te slapen.


(bron: Gezondheid.be)

----------


## Luuss0404

Dankjewel voor t plaatsen van deze lange lijst met tips Agnes! Hier hebben we allen wat aan  :Wink:

----------

